# 75 gallon help



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

ok, i picked up a standard 75 gallon tank, had it filled for 5 days, no leaks. 1/2" glass,the plastic trim on both top and bottom are cracked at the corners and slide off easily, no center brace, no noticeable bowing when filled. do i need to replace the trim or is it just cosmetic and should i put in a center brace?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I won't worry about it. Put a bead of silicon in the trim and push it back down and you should be all good.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Agree. It should be ok.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

thanks guys!!


----------

